# stepper motor 5 phase



## ksmksam (29 أبريل 2010)

ياخواني 
انا قمة بشراء محرك stepper خمس ملفات وعندما حاولة تشغيلة بطريقة المستخدمة مع محركات اربع ملفات مع زيادة بضة لم ينفع
فهل منكم احد تعامل مع هيك محرك :82:


----------



## ksmksam (29 أبريل 2010)

يبدوا ان الموضوع صعب


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الصعب ربنا يسهله يا حبيبي فليس على الله صعب 

خد هذا الملف لعله يساعدك 

هذا النوع من المحركات معقد عن سابقيه بعض الشيء ولكن ليس هناك صعب إن شاء الله

فلا يأس مع الحياة ولا حياة مع اليأس ومن كان له أب بات قرير العين فما بالك بمن له رب


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 أبريل 2010)

أي خدمه يا بطل نحن تحت الأمر دائما


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 أبريل 2010)

بس انت ليه ورطت نفسك في شراء شيء وأنت لم تعلم عنه معلومات كافية كان يجب عليك جمع معلومات كافيه عن هذا النوع من المحركات قبل شراءه 

ولكن نقول قدر الله وماشاء فعل

ولعله خير ونتعلم منه شيء جديد

الله يعينك ويوفقك


----------



## ksmksam (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا الك
بس انا قرأت هذا الملف بس بدي اعرف ترتيب الاشارات للملفات 
طبعا كتبت كود علىpic16f877a+bjt transistor+mosfet transistor وبداءت الدائرة بالعمل بس مش عارف ترتيب اسلاك الملفات


----------



## ksmksam (29 أبريل 2010)

وهدة الصورة لترنيب الملفات حاليا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 أبريل 2010)

انا عاوز اسألك سؤال ان سمحت لي

انت شاغل نفسك بهذا النوع من المحركات حاليا ليه هل هناك مشاكل واجهتك مع اليونيبولار والبايبولار العادي ذي الاربع اوجه؟

وما الفائدة التي ستحققها باستخدام هذا النوع من الحركات 

ثالثا والاهم انا لم اتعمق في دراسة هذا المحرك ويمكن في هذا الحالة تطبيق الدوائر المقترحه بالملف الذي ارسلته لك والبدأ في دراسته 

ولكن اهم شيء هو

إن لم تكن هناك ضرورة وفائده حقيقية نعلمها قبل استخدام هذا النوع تصبح الجوى من هذه المجهودات سلبيه وخسارة للوقت

أنا آسف مش هاقدر اساعدك أكثر من ذلك لأنني مشغول جدا في تطوير ماكينتي وتعلم برمجتها بالجي كود وبرامج الجرافيكس وبرامج التحكم في الماكينه لما دماغي بدأت تزننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن

على فكره انا باتحاور معاك وبفكرلك بس بصوت عالي ولست اعترض عليك ابدا ولكن علشان تتضح الفكره وانا باستفيد منك قبل ما افيدك وتسعدني مساعدتك و النقاش معك بس سامحني علشان انشغالي

اخوك في الله

طارق بلال


----------



## ksmksam (30 أبريل 2010)

thanks for try help me 
but i must complete run this motor because it big power its equal 80 watt and i buy so i must complete


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسأل الله لك التوفيق وكما قلت لك أكمل فقد تتعلم شيء جديد ونتعلم منك أيضا

ولعلمك هناك محركات رباعية الوجه بقدرات عاليه جدا وذلك حسب موديل ورقم المحرك والمسمى يبدأ ب Nema ثم رقم ومنه 17 و23 وهكذا وتتعدى 2 أمبير وعزم التوقف عالي جدا ويمكنك تحميل بيانات عن هذه الحركات من على النت

أيضا هذا ليس معناه عدم اختبار وتعلم هذا النوع من الحركات ولكن يجب تحديد الفوائد منه قبل صرف الوقت و الجهد

ولتشغيله يجب عمل دائرة الدرايف الخاصه به والموضحة في الملف الذي أرسلته ويمكنك أن تجد دوائر أخرى على النت

وفقك الله

ولي عندك رجاء حاول أن تجعل كل مشاركاتك باللغة العربية حتى وإن كنت لا تجيدها أو عندك مشكله في جهاز الحاسب مع اللغة العربية

فهي فخر لنا وعزة

وفقك الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عامر سمير عطيه (2 نوفمبر 2010)

يا جماعه فى مشكله بالنسبه لهذه الطريقه يابشمهندس ksmksam
الطريقه دى يبقى فيها ملف دايما فى كل حاله شورت سركت short circiut 
هنتغلب على هذه المشكله كيف 
هذا الشورت يقلل عزم الماتور 
أرجو التوضيح


----------



## LoproMechanics (7 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم يا مهندسين ,,,
هذه اول مشاركة لي في الملتقى الرائع 
واأسف على الرد المتاخر جددداً . وحبيت ابين انه عندي واحد من هذه الموتورات من شركة فيكستا استخرجته من اله نسخ المستندات وما قدرت اشلغة بالخالص
جمعت شويت معلومات على هذا النوع واتضح لي انه لايمكن تشغيله الا بواسطة دائرة H-Bridge لكل phase للموتور. ويأست منه لان IC's ال H-bridge لا تباع في اليمن ولكني استطعت توفير واحد فقط وهو L298 ويحتوي على دائرتين H-B . 
تقبلوا مروري.....


----------

